# 24x1.375 tires



## nuthut (Jan 18, 2008)

I have 3 NOS 24X1.375 Carlisle tires to sell. I know that the 26x3.175 tires fit prewar american made lightweights. Anyone ever see or need a 24x1.375 tire?


----------



## alabama (Apr 4, 2008)

hey nuthut,
     i picked up a sears spyder 24" bike at a yard sale.  it has 24x1.375 tires on it.  my back rim (coaster b's) is warped also.  i can't find tires or rims.  i was planning on putting regular white wall 24's and replacing both rims.  just to be sure, because i'm at work, the 1.375 look like 10 speed tires?


----------



## nuthut (May 2, 2008)

Yes these tires are the same width as 1 3/8 but are not interchangable. This would be the tire you need for you original rims.  I am sure that I have the newer 24x1 3/8 wheels on hand with a coaster brake and a front wheel too. The newer wheels would require the newer 1 3/8 tires. Give me a call at 800-945-2050 and I will check it out for you. Jerry Sorry about the slow response, but I do check this board often!!


----------

